# Apartments in Downtown/DIFC/Business Bay



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys, I've combed the forums best I could in terms of finding an apartment. I currently already live Downtown but am looking for a new place soon, but I want to stay in this area. I've done Dubizzle searches, and have looked up some buildings I have seen from the street, but very shortly I'm going to start contacting people. I'm also going to take a walk and get some info myself. I want to know if anyone lives in these buildings and what the experience is like, and of course if anyone has any building recommendations.

My requirements:

-easy access to metro or taxis (so I realize most nice buildings in BBay are out as the ones around the lake have no taxis nearby, and I don't want to rely on calling for them to get to work. I don't drive and will not be any time soon)
-1 BR (no studio, and a 2 BR is a plus)
-80,000 max including the chiller (obvs. less if chiller is not included, and found out in one of the older posts they are NOT included in BBay...)
-unfurnished (all the furnished ones I have seen on Dubizzle are hideous!)
-pool (call me superficial on this one, but I need it!)
-windows that open

Would also really like (but can give up):
-a balcony
-pet friendly
-spacious
-walking distance to shops and eateries

I am interested in the following buildings:

Aspin 
Zabeel 
MBK
Escape
Park Towers
Blue

If anyone has any tips or insights to buildings in the area, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## turbinedude (Jan 25, 2013)

i wanna know too.. how about CHURCHILL TOWERS






Jinx said:


> Hi guys, I've combed the forums best I could in terms of finding an apartment. I currently already live Downtown but am looking for a new place soon, but I want to stay in this area. I've done Dubizzle searches, and have looked up some buildings I have seen from the street, but very shortly I'm going to start contacting people. I'm also going to take a walk and get some info myself. I want to know if anyone lives in these buildings and what the experience is like, and of course if anyone has any building recommendations.
> 
> My requirements:
> 
> ...


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Not sure about DIFC or Business Bay, but you'll have difficulty finding a one bed for 80k in Downtown (however it is possible). Starting price seems to be about 85k at the moment. Studios are going from 65-75k.

Also, from my understanding, it seems that all new contracts seem to exclude chiller... I believe they estimate usage & add it to your Dewa each month, I'm willing to be corrected on this.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't see how it'd be possible to do that. Buildings with separate chiller fees are district cooling. Buildings with chiller included are not - there's one chiller charge for the whole building which is paid by the owners via their maintenance fees. DEWA wouldn't be able to capture the individual apartment's ac usage and add it to a typical DEWA bill.

The buildings in downtown proper (Emaar buildings) aren't district cooling, at least the Lofts, Views, Boulevard and Residences aren't.



bluefoam said:


> Also, from my understanding, it seems that all new contracts seem to exclude chiller... I believe they estimate usage & add it to your Dewa each month, I'm willing to be corrected on this.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

In the newer buildings downtown chiller is being passed onto the tenant as a fixed cost. It is not wrapped into DEWA but it is also no longer included in the rent. The fee is fixed based on size of apartment and is paid to Emaar. This was the case with all the places I recently looked at back in December. Older buildings, Lofts, Southridge had chiller free newer buildings (e.g., Blvd Central) chiller extra.

I looked at Park Towers and found it very unimpressive and it is a ghost town I think something like 60% sold and the storefronts on the first floor are all vacant. Metro access is not bad. Cabs during the day, but after business hours doubtful.

Personally, I think if you have have lived downtown moving to either biz bay or DIFC would be a hard move. Just not going to be nearly the number of things to do within easy access. But realistically you are going to be in the 90K range for a 1 bed downtown from what I saw back in Dec,


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

We could possibly stretch it to 90,000 as long as the chiller was included, but that's really stretching our budget. Oasis is a last resort as it is most convenient and on the cheaper side but no balconys.


----------



## Bostin (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

Try speaking to Brian at Better Homes - very helpful and he covers DownTown.

As previously stated you'll be very lucky to find a 1 bed place in DownTown for less than 80k, particularly if you want chiller included.

Burj Views, Southridge and Claren might be worth a look - all short walk to Dubai Mall with good taxi links.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ye gods. And only three years ago I was offered a large one-bedroom in Burj Views for 55K. Admittedly on a low floor but it was still 900 sqft with no neighbouring towers to block the view. 



Bostin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try speaking to Brian at Better Homes - very helpful and he covers DownTown.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Bostin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try speaking to Brian at Better Homes - very helpful and he covers DownTown.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bostin! I will definitely look him up!


----------

